
“Calling Bullshit in the Age of Big Data” Course by University of Washington - seycombi
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLPnZfvKID1Sje5jWxt-4CSZD7bUI4gSPS
======
seycombi
course website:
[http://callingbullshit.org/index.html](http://callingbullshit.org/index.html)

